# Capt Hollis and Capt. Dustin At it again in Matagorda with loads of fish,&2big gals!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Capt Hollis and Capt. Dustin At it again in Matagorda with loads of fish,&2big gals!*

Captain Hollis Forrester and Captain Dustin Lee at it again with a group of mine from the Lake Of The Pines out of north east Texas and boy was it an awesome time. We ended up with 43 trout, with the one pictured with me at 28" and 7 1/2 lbs,"released", 2 flounder with one that went 7 lbs "beautiful fish!", and 2 reds. I'm still sticking to my routine in West Matagorda, I'm fishing the outter perimeters of guts and making sure they have grass and sand "no mud", just not cold enough yet. So guys and gals the fishing is great, just dont leave a spot that you have a good feeling about and with an abundance of bait. You might have to wait it out just like we did here today, we did not move the boat and it was the only spot we fished, we just had that feeling that they would be there and they were!. Good Luck to all of you and get out and go fishing....


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. All I can say is WOW!!! Congrats guys. You are #1


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you Mrschasintail,, We always love your replies,,, jump in the boat soon with us !


Mrschasintail said:


> Wow. All I can say is WOW!!! Congrats guys. You are #1


----------



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

nice catch!! that flounder looks bigger than u hollis...da da....da da..da da da dadadada.LOL.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Jess,,,, I believe it was,,, lol,,,, I aint a very big feller,,, just a skinny country boy that likes to fish to dang much,, lol..


Jess said:


> nice catch!! that flounder looks bigger than u hollis...da da....da da..da da da dadadada.LOL.


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

It MUST be nice! I can't seem to find em' this week! GREAT catch!!!!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Dang and I mean Dang how mad are you at them fish Capt. I sure hope them ducks poop on your truck soon so you can let up on the fish.Awesome trip Capt Hollis and Capt.Dustin you guys are on fire right now.Later Ken


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Good Job Hollis & Dustin!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Good job guys !


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Sumbeeeyatch! Looks like you could set up your dining room on that flatty... big ole rug!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

ive got just enough energy to say, THANX AGAIN! lookin forward to the next time! if yall want em ,Hollis knows RIGHT where they are! AWESOME TRIP CAPTAINS !!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Tim your a hell of a Guy, I'll not ever forget this trip and hope yall get back down here asap to do it again! Yall were a blast, I wished we were back at the boat ramp this evening drinking Cervezas and shootin the bull,, it was a good ol time!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Billy is the KING of bull, but most of it is true... later, BRO!


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice catch guys...Sure looks like fun!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Your # 1*

Hollis, You are the DaFishMan.. I don't think there is a peep in the whole US that catches em like you do.

WE appreciate you sharing your days and night with us..


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Like I said Capt. Dave, every time I hear from you on here it's always a positive reply with lots of support and I appreciate that. I hope you got that PM I sent you?


Captain Dave said:


> Hollis, You are the DaFishMan.. I don't think there is a peep in the whole US that catches em like you do.
> 
> WE appreciate you sharing your days and night with us..


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Ah Hell Seabo, you aint tired are ya!,, lol ... Well I am,,,,lol ... Today I stayed home and smelled the roses and doctored cuts on my hands, lol . Marshall, "my Lab" thought I abanded him, I dont think he likes my wife too much, and she does not like him. Just because he tears up her flower bed, trash cans, the shop, and everything else just doesnt give her a reason yet! I cant wait till he eats her tires off her SUV...lol


seabo said:


> ive got just enough energy to say, THANX AGAIN! lookin forward to the next time! if yall want em ,Hollis knows RIGHT where they are! AWESOME TRIP CAPTAINS !!!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, that is an awesome flounder. Awesome fishing report.


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Calm Down every-one !!!! yes great catch But "calm down,& Nice Matters"*


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

huh?


reeltime1 said:


> *Calm Down every-one !!!! yes great catch But "calm down,& Nice Matters"*


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> huh?


I second that ???
Nice catch , AGAIN , your killing me ...


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> huh?


saltaholic,

You would just have to know reeltime1 to know what he is talking about.That's what he tells all of us in Matty when we're all pumped up talking smack at the cleaning table. LOL... He would give the shirt off of his back to help anyone out.....even a complete stranger.He's cool.....it's a "inside saying down in Matty" when reeltime1 is around.  Really good words to live by if ya ask me....NICE MATTERS.


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*HUH???*


Capt Scott Reeh said:


> saltaholic,
> 
> You would just have to know reeltime1 to know what he is talking about.That's what he tells all of us in Matty when we're all pumped up talking smack at the cleaning table. LOL... He would give the shirt off of his back to help anyone out.....even a complete stranger.He's cool.....it's a "inside saying down in Matty" when reeltime1 is around.  Really good words to live by if ya ask me....NICE MATTERS.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Well Capt. Hollis, we did it again Bro. That was some good times back at the ramp too. LOL The good Lord has really blessed us this year. Looking back over all the reports and pics over the past year since we have put our heads together and partnered up, we have had some really good days. Like Noo Noo said, maybe we should get after them ducks when the season opens and give them fish a break. LOL But you know as well as I do, the big girl season is around the corner and we will have to let our gun barrels cool off and warm them rods back up.

In case everyone has not noticed, Hollis and I have a new website together. It is www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com . Hollis has a section on there with some reports when he finds time to get them out. He does a great job with them and can be some good info to help out. Thanks everyone for the great comments and be safe out there on the water or where ever you may be.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## HillCountry (Jan 28, 2007)

I wish I was following you guys around this weekend we didnt do all that hott. Congrats on a great haul. You wouldnt happen to have some better general loctaions to try Next time haha.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*huh?*

[ Scott I fished matty all my life and never heard that one! It must be between you and him ??? Nice matters, please explain, LOL=reeltime1]*HUH???*[/QUOTE]


----------



## lala77044 (Mar 14, 2006)

yes WOW!!!! Thats the biggiest flounder I've ever seen. Gr8 Job!!


----------



## palcious gaftop (Jun 26, 2008)

how awsome is that???? wish i had had such a good day


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

STAR tourney is over all the nice fish are coming out of hiding !!!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

*hey*

oh man awesome report..i should go on a fishing trip with u guys one day..and nice pics


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

That's going to fill up the freezer!


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

How much did that trashcan lid go??


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

1 boga went 6 1/2 lbs , The other boga said 7 lbs ... toss of a coin but she is at the Taxidermy, I've gigged a few bigger but never on artificial...


Wakerider1424 said:


> How much did that trashcan lid go??


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> 1 boga went 6 1/2 lbs , The other boga said 7 lbs ... toss of a coin but she is at the Taxidermy, I've gigged a few bigger but never on artificial...


Bet she's gonna look real good up on the wall Congrats


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

*im better*



Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Ah Hell Seabo, you aint tired are ya!,, lol ... Well I am,,,,lol ... Today I stayed home and smelled the roses and doctored cuts on my hands, lol . Marshall, "my Lab" thought I abanded him, I dont think he likes my wife too much, and she does not like him. Just because he tears up her flower bed, trash cans, the shop, and everything else just doesnt give her a reason yet! I cant wait till he eats her tires off her SUV...lol


 ok im back to normal, or what i call normal, so i was thinkin if i leave now i should be at the ramp at 2 that will put us fishin by 330, should be back at the ramp by 7, fish cleaned and home by 330 you ready? lol .keep us reported. later


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Marshall is a killer name for your pup!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

seabo said:


> ok im back to normal, or what i call normal, so i was thinkin if i leave now i should be at the ramp at 2 that will put us fishin by 330, should be back at the ramp by 7, fish cleaned and home by 330 you ready? lol .keep us reported. later


Normal? You guys are normal? LOL Just picking on ya. I am ready, Hollis you ready? It should be good right now.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

What a haul!!!!. glad to see yall had better luck than i did in Matty!!!.


----------

